# Happy Feast Of Sukkot



## Lowjack (Sep 16, 2013)

On the 18th Of September 2013 will be the feast of Sukkot AKA Feast of Tabernacles , this is an important feast and prophetic.
It is the only feast that will remain in effect for eternity as it signifies the time when God will dwell with man side by side:


----------



## Skyking (Sep 17, 2013)

Lowjack said:


> On the 18th Of September 2013 will be the feast of Sukkot AKA Feast of Tabernacles , this is an important feast and prophetic.
> It is the only feast that will remain in effect for eternity as it signifies the time when God will dwell with man side by side:



we're a few days later as we go by the first  "sliver " but I'm with ya

I've got camp almost ready as this is the first yr we've felt compelled to rough it part of the 8 daYs

we're finishing up Atonement this eve...


----------



## Skyking (Sep 30, 2013)

just broke camp last night after a beautiful Feast week , lot's of vistors and fellowship and primitive cooking and camp was sure a blessing

I finished camp by cooking this turkey and elk burgers from a friend and fresh pizza and apple pie out of the dutch oven....


----------

